# bubbles



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok on my power head it has the option to have a air hose connected, i wanted to know do i really need the arriration? the little bubbles get on my nerves and i wasnt sure if i should disconnect it. i have a 55 gal tank and only 5 fish, so i wasnt sure if they needed the extra oxigen or not


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

you should be fine with o ut, especially if you have a protein skimmer or good surface distruption


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Nope, as long as you have good circulation you will not have any trouble at all with oxygenating the water... O2 comes from the air and is absorbed by the surface of the water, having good circulation mixes this O2 rich water to your depths.


----------

